# I Finished It This Afternoon !!!!



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I finally got my DH to stop long enough to take our picture, it was the last one I needed for our Grandson's quilt, he is due in 11 days now, his name is going to be Noah.
bopeep
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: New up date!! Noah was born yesterday 7/17/07 at 3:30 pm he weighed 7 pounds 6 ounces and is 21 inches long and he is just PERFECT, they e-mailed us pictures today he is sooo beautiful. We are going this weekend to see him, they live about 6 hours away, I am sure the weekend will go way to fast.
bopeep
http://s187.photobucket.com/albums/x129/gran-gran/?action=view&current=June2007059.jpg


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Bopeep,

Your quilt is beautiful. I can tell it was a labor of love. Congratulations on the upcoming birth of a new grandson. I, too, have a grandson named Noah. He is 19 months old and a joy to us.

Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How wonderful BoPeep! That will definitely become a family heirloom!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Bopeep, that is a lovely quilt and one that I am sure will be treasured by generations.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Everyone for the nice comments on the quilt, and it is :bouncy: goooood to see CJ back, I have been missing you for a few days now.
bopeep


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is truly beautiful. And I love the name Noah.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

You are certainly gifted, that is just beautiful. I am sure Noah will enjoy it.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I am bumping this up to let you know the goood news.

bopeep


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

the quilt is beautiful and congratulations on the new grandson


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations on the new baby! What a treat!  

Thanks for the welcome back, I was too tired to keep up with the forum while we were home working on the land, LOL.



bopeep said:


> Thanks Everyone for the nice comments on the quilt, and it is :bouncy: goooood to see CJ back, I have been missing you for a few days now.
> bopeep


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations on the new grandbaby! And I love your quilt.

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats on the grandbaby AND the quilt! That is a very nice quilt.
(bet the baby is nice too! lol)


----------

